# Confused about rawhide



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I've read that rawhide is bad for dogs so i hadn't gotten any for Olive. I did get her pig ears are she likes those. She doesn't like nylabones or stag bars. She was getting really bored with pig ears and started chewing my baseboards. I ended up buying her a rawhide product last week and she loves it. It's made my nylabone and it's 2 thin layers of rawhide wrapped around a meaty centre. She hasn't eaten any of the rawhide yet. She chews the rawhide enough to get it wet and then she pulls it off enough to get to the meaty centre. She'll chew this thing for about 30 minutes which she has never done. Is it ok to give these to her if i watch her? The rawhide is really thin and even if you did get a piece of it off and swallowed it i'm not sure it would cause a lot of issue.

I started to research pig ears since something wasn't sitting right with me. Aren't pig ears just a type of rawhide? A lot of information out there says that pig ears are dangerous too for the same reasons as rawhide. They can choke on them and if they digest a big enough piece it can harden in their digestive tract. I only give Olive these things when she is supervised and she isn't a powerful enough chewer yet to get large pieces off to swallow so I'll continue to give her pig ears. I was just curious why people don't give rawhide, but do give pig ears.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

One last thing. I also bought her these little twists that are called pork hide and it says they are digestible. They look like rawhide to me! Is pork hide different than rawhide?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Raw hide is digestable, it just takes ages and can cause tummy pain and lots of wind. Some dogs have them and never have an issue with it. I don't use it myself, we stick to pigs ears, dried tripe sticks, stag bars oh and pork rolls, which are like dried pig skin(not as tough as rawhide)


----------

